# chrome removal



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*hey folks,..can anyone tell me the best way to remove chrome ?*


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Easy Off over cleaner. A quick spritz, wait 10 minutes. Use a old tooth brush (or your sister's) and lightly scrub under running warm water. You will need to repeat this, as the gloss coat under the chrome will be harder to remove. Let it sit longer, and scrub harder.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*is there any other chemicals that will do it ? *
*(I dont have any oven cleaner)*


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try Windex or Simple Green (full strength) or Purple degreaser but I think oven cleaner is the best.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have had luck with bleach, just be careful of the fumes.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Westley's Bleach White, whitewall tire cleaner. You can buy it just about anywhere, Walmart, Menards, Lowes, your local auto parts store, etc.. Use it full strength and it isn't as caustic as bleach is. I put mine in an old plastic butter dish, put the lid on it and let it sit overnight. It will usually remove the clear coat of lacquer under the plating as well. Just scrub it with an old toothbrush.

Mo


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

I use a paint remover called Owatrol Dilunett. It works great on both chrome and paint. And it doesnt harm the plastic at all. Here is a link for the product: http://www.owatrol.com/index.php?langue=en&page=produits-dilunett


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use Super Clean - it will also remove the lacquer used under the chrome to bond it to the plastic


----------

